
Ask HN: What are some interesting programming challenges to solve? - break_the_bank
I have tonnes of free time as I am between jobs at the moment. I&#x27;m helping a friend with his app but that is mostly CRUD stuff.<p>I&#x27;m looking for interesting problems to solve using programming. Like a website that has challenges. Or something that broadens my horizon&#x2F;requires brain power.<p>I know :- Python&#x2F;C++&#x2F;Golang
Interested In : Functional Programming<p>ThePythonChallenge seemed interesting when I did it a few years ago.
======
dasmoth
If you want enjoyable challenge in fairly bite-sized pieces, Advent Of Code
[1] is hard to beat. And mostly pretty good for trying out functional
approaches.

Personally, I’d argue that doing one or two more substantive projects might be
more satisfying in the long run, though. Depending on your tastes, something
along the lines of Niklaus Wirth’s “compiler construction” book might provide
some inspiration.

[1]
[https://adventofcode.com/2018/events](https://adventofcode.com/2018/events)

~~~
break_the_bank
Yes, I guess my problem is seeking short term rewards. Long term tough
projects are indeed more rewarding.

------
hazz99
Set up a website that does automated testing - i.e. you upload/push your
project, and it runs the tests for you.

Make it suitable for any user, not just yourself. You'll be running user code
- scary stuff ;)

Good way to learn a bit of distributed systems, containers & container
orchestration, security, etc.

~~~
break_the_bank
This sounds like fun :-). I'll look into this.

~~~
hazz99
It's what I'm currently working on - I think its great, because you go really
in-depth on each issue, or make a simple "just works" solution.

It has taught me a lot of things in different areas.

